# Coconut Beach Resort in Key West



## cphelps (Aug 21, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about this property?  Quality, trade well, location, management etc.


----------



## Mel7706 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Trading power*

should be excellent. Since you did not ask about the details of the resort, it sounds like you are considering it as a trader. For less maintenance fees(maybe a lot less) you can find a equally good trader elsewhere.


----------



## theo (Aug 22, 2007)

*a little info...*



cphelps said:


> Does anyone know anything about this property?  Quality, trade well, location, management etc.


======================================================

The resort building is an "old Florida" style "house" structure, set back a bit from the street and somewhat secluded, yet relatively near all the hubub of Duval Street. Small quasi-private beach on premises (facility is on the Atlantic Ocean side, not the bay side). I believe it's II affiliated, but not RCI (...and that's certainly not a bad thing . 

I've never been inside any units there, have only walked by. I don't know anything at all about its management or its trading power, but is there ANYTHING in Key West which is not a good trader? Methinks not.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 22, 2007)

theo said:


> ======================================================
> 
> I don't know anything at all about its management or its trading power, but is there ANYTHING in Key West which is not a good trader? Methinks not.



Maybe not but there are some weeks that have less than average demand. There are the weeks that I can see with not such a strong trader trying to get into Key West. Generally anything after week 32 to week 50. Especially weeks 39  and weeks 50 for 2007. Weeks 50 and 51, then 1 through 14 should be exceptional exchange weeks at most any resort in Key West.


----------



## theo (Aug 22, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> Maybe not but there are some weeks that have less than average demand. There are the weeks that I can see with not such a strong trader trying to get into Key West. Generally anything after week 32 to week 50. Especially weeks 39  and weeks 50 for 2007. Weeks 50 and 51, then 1 through 14 should be exceptional exchange weeks at most any resort in Key West.



No argument here. I didn't really consider that a week during hurricane season (June --- November) might be (quite appropriately) a much lower quality trader. 

My primary intent was to offer some first hand observation regarding the physical resort itself.....


----------



## keysfan (Aug 24, 2007)

We own weeks 51 and 52 at this resort.  We have traded it twice with good results but honestly we prefer to use our weeks.  We have heard from others, however, they they have gotten really good trades through II.  The location is right next to Louie's backyard restaurant and a couple of blocks from the Casa Marina.  It is a short walk to Higgs Beach.  The resort is owned by Spottswood which has several high end properties all over the keys.  Since the resort is right on the ocean, it was damaged in the hurricanes 2 years ago.  The pool was completely torn up and the first floor units had some water damage.  It was well insured, however, and was repaired within months with no special assessment to the members.  The maintenance fees are on the high side I gather, around $900 per week.  The resort is small and does not have a lot of extra amenities.  It does have free parking in an underground garage.  They offer a manager's get together once a week and also a rum punch party in the pool area.  If you have any other specific questions I would be happy to try and answer them....


----------



## theo (Aug 24, 2007)

If you have any other specific questions I would be happy to try and answer them....[/QUOTE]
========================================================

I have only one question / observation. Do you actually mean that the "underground" garage is "ground level", beneath the structure?

I'm just curious, since wouldn't an "underground garage" in Key West actually be more appropriately called called a "spacious aquariium"?


----------



## theo (Aug 24, 2007)

If you have any other specific questions I would be happy to try and answer them....[/QUOTE]
========================================================

I have only one question / observation. Do you actually mean that the "underground" garage is at "ground level" (beneath the structure)?

I'm just curious, since wouldn't an "underground garage" in Key West actually be more appropriately called a "spacious aquariium"?


----------



## cphelps (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks to all for your replys.  We are considering this property if the price is right.


----------



## shekon (Aug 25, 2007)

*Guest at CB*

I got a last minute exchange into Coconut Beach last February and took my mother with me.  Usually we exchange into the Galleon but  I liked Coconut Beach just as well.  It is quieter but to me the area is more interesting with a few art galleries and less of the cruise ship throng.  There are many good restaurants within an easy walk.  The gardens had just been redone and I found the management friendly and fast to fix any problems.  Maid service came in mid-week.
Most of the people that we met were there for most of the season.  The units I saw were all lock-offs.  Many guests rented out the street view one bedroom unit when they weren't using it for visiting family and were able to recoup much of the unit fees for their longer than usual stay.  I was told that these fees were not cheap but I don't know what the actual dollar figure is.  Because of the long stay most people seemed to be doing, everyone knew everyone else.  Down side - when we were there, most people were quite a bit older than me, 70ty-ish, but that could just be that week.
I  liked the casual atmosphere, and my mother who had never seen anything of Florida but the north central area loved it.


----------



## Mary (Aug 26, 2007)

I have a 1 bedroom exchange for week 51 and I may or may not be taking a co-worker of the opposite sex.  Since I will take the bedroom, how are the accommodations for a rather large man.  Is it a fold out sofa, and if so how comfortable is it.  How large is the 1 bedroom compared to the Banyan's 1 bedroom?

Thanks, Mary


----------



## keysfan (Aug 28, 2007)

The units are all configured differently, depending on the building and the unit location. Generally the bedroom is on the street side, and the living area faces the ocean.  The pull out is in the living area.  I have not slept on it so can't help you there....and I have never been inside the Banyan.  Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------

